# New Yamaha F300's smoke at start up?



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Iv got a set of new Yamaha F300 offshore V6's. Everytime that I crank them up, They blow a puff a white smoke into my slip for about 3 seconds then run clean. They are excatly a year old and only have about 130 hours on them. Is this normal? We only get down there on the weekends so they go about a week in between crankings.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

how do you keep the motor when not in use? trimmed down? up? whatever it is switch it and see if that makes a difference? that worked for my older yamaha 05'


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Ragon210 said:


> how do you keep the motor when not in use? trimmed down? up? whatever it is switch it and see if that makes a difference? that worked for my older yamaha 05'


The boat is kept on a lift and out of the water with the motors trimmed all the way down. I will try that see how it works.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bilbo said:


> The boat is kept on a lift and out of the water with the motors trimmed all the way down. I will try that see how it works.



Pretty sure there was a thread on here where someone explained that the Yamaha four strokes are meant to be stored trimmed up at some angle. If trimmed all the way down then you get smoke (from excess fuel or something?) is what I remember. So I agree, try trimming the motors differently when stored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is exactly correct, the motors need to be trimmed over vertical, I prefer the top of the trim pins, and not just Yamahas, it is any four stroke outboard, except 7 marine engines,


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Sequoiha said:


> That is exactly correct, the motors need to be trimmed over vertical, I prefer the top of the trim pins, and not just Yamahas, it is any four stroke outboard, except 7 marine engines,


Thank you guys for the suggestions! This makes sense! I will try this the next time Im down there and report back the results!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

good luck! hope this solves the problem


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sequoiha said:


> That is exactly correct, the motors need to be trimmed over vertical, I prefer the top of the trim pins, and not just Yamahas, it is any four stroke outboard, except 7 marine engines,



Does it hurt the engines to sit when trimmed under or vertical rather than over? Or does it just produce a little smoke as discussed? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Another reason to stay with 2 bangers.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have a 2011 honda bf200 no smoke ever in any position.


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

I have been trimming the motors to the top of the trim pins. NO smoke at all! Thanks for the advice guys! Be safe out there!


----------

